# How to clone an installation



## joplass (Sep 7, 2019)

I have a great installation of 12.0 RELEASE on a SATA drive.  I would like to clone it to a SSD then subsequenlty remove the SATA drive and use the SSD.  I saw this method but I am not sure if that is what I should follow.

Thank you,


----------

